# Do you pee in the shower?



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

well do you?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

You can't even spell "female".

Are you The Worst or something like that?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 19, 2010)

HELLO THE WORST


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> You can't even spell "female".
> 
> Are you The Worst or something like that?


Yes....he is 'The Worst'!

---
Uh.....no. 

Why would you ask such a thing?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

This topic made me roflmao.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember The Worst's posts were very similar to this shit.

Anyway, this is probably someone's dupe account. :/


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 19, 2010)

Fermale is an old GBAtemp meme


----------



## Gore (Jan 19, 2010)

I pee in the bath


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 19, 2010)

I pee in the shower.

Sometimes you just have to go


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

I think all that running water makes me pee


----------



## Fluto (Jan 19, 2010)

no one picked fermale lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> I think all that running water makes me pee








Advice.

Not everybody on the internet is nice like some of the members on GBAtemp.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

You're disgusting, The Worst.


----------



## Sephi (Jan 19, 2010)

wait, you mean everyone doesn't pee in the bath/shower?


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

NEW QUESTION

do you ever pee in bottles/cans/etc. even if the bathroom is in close proximity?


----------



## stab244 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guilty. Can't help it. I mean, its "out" already anyways.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> wait, you mean everyone doesn't pee in the bath/shower?


shocking, I know. I don't even wanna tell the story how I found out for myself...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> NEW QUESTION
> 
> do you ever pee in bottles/cans/etc. even if the bathroom is in close proximity?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> ZeVerstava said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better yet:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better:


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 19, 2010)

URZA R U FERMALE


----------



## redact (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm afraid this thread was shunned by ifish, we'll have to close it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[09:17]  wow what a stupid thred "do you pee in the shower?" so stupid
[09:17]  What? you don't?
[09:17]  Inquiring minds want to know
[09:17]  do you?
[09:17]  its a point less thred


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

mercluke perry


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes I pee in the shower. It is almost as thrilling as peeing on a tree. I only pee in bottles in the case of an emergency.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 19, 2010)

In soviet russia the shower pees on you.


----------



## redact (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> mercluke perry


omg, you remembered  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you always did make the best avatars


----------



## iFish (Jan 19, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Yes I pee in the shower. It is almost as thrilling as peeing on a tree. I only pee in bottles in the case of an emergency.



peeing on a tree is a diffrent story now. but peeing in a bottle it just nasty


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

How many facepalms is that now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> How many facepalms is that now?


_Over 9000_

Way too many.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

>


the URL of that image proves that guy is The Worst.


----------



## redact (Jan 19, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> ZeVerstava said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies! this image was made ages ago, he merely re-posted it.  that is not proof >


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

Mods please add this poll to the front page.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> Mods please add this poll to the front page.


You wish.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> Mods please beat the stuffing out of me.



*Fix'd.*


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> ZeVerstava said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophet (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven't we already been over this? http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92442&st=0


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2010)

Well ain't this just a strange question to just randomly ask


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

showers and baths are completely different.  when you pee in the shower it goes down the drain, however when you piss in the bath it stays there and you lie in it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 19, 2010)

yes only when im at college though. And at friends houses.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope, that was bath, this is shower...bath is dirtier cause then you baste in it like a roast or something...


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

anyone who votes no is A) lying B) 7 

peeing in the shower is like masturbating, except that peeing in the shower is much more pleasurable


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> anyone who votes no is A) lying B) 7
> 
> peeing in the shower is like masturbating, except that peeing in the shower is much more pleasurable



Meaning you're 7.  Judging by your comment on me, I'd definately say you haven't hit puberty yet.  Thus, you wouldn't know what masturbating feels like. ^____^


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

VOTE FOR RAULPICA


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> ZeVerstava said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> ZeVerstava said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.
I am going to have to disagree with ZeVerstava on that and agree with shinkukage09


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

You ain't deleting anything!  *whips out sword*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(ZaVerstata @ Jan 19 2010, something)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's Yoyu btw?  Do I know him/her?


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jan 19, 2010)

I pee in the shower with my significant other in there too!!!  With warning of course.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> VOTE FOR RAULPICA


Can't cover up your bad spelling


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Jan 19, 2010)

*Urza is purple.*

_URZA
ARE YOU FERMALE?_


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2010)

O wait wrong thread...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> O wait wrong thread...


Lol


----------



## Elritha (Jan 19, 2010)

Shower does not equal toilet. Enough said.


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 19, 2010)

O_O


----------



## moozxy (Jan 19, 2010)

TWIFFLES IS A GUY!


----------



## Rayder (Jan 19, 2010)

No I don't.  I've had the habit to pee before getting in the shower ever since I could remember.  Flush the toilet after I'm done showering.  It's like....tradition.....or something.
Pooping is a different story though....flush that straight away.

You wanted the truth.


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Jan 19, 2010)

did you watch the last episode of southpark?


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 19, 2010)

some kind of pee fixation here


----------



## moozxy (Jan 19, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Haven't we already been over this? http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92442&st=0



ZeVerstava is a plagiator... I hate plagiators..


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 19, 2010)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no such word as "plagiator". It's plagiarist.


----------



## gisel213 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure I do and sometimes often take a shit aswell


----------



## raulpica (Jan 19, 2010)

moozxy said:
			
		

> TWIFFLES IS A GUY!


ZOMG LIES, LINKIBOY TOLD ME SHE'S A GIRL LIKE WARCUEID


Ah, man... feels like 2008 all over again


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you completely missed the point.  *throws Flandre*


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 19, 2010)

This topic sickens me, who would pee in the shower? That's disgusting


----------



## anaxs (Jan 19, 2010)

when i have to...


----------



## alidsl (Jan 19, 2010)

74% of Temper pee in the shower

and I think he's The Werst


----------



## Prophet (Jan 19, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I think it's plagiarizer.


----------



## moozxy (Jan 19, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say it to Theraima's face! GO ON!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 19, 2010)

I vote this topic gets locked


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, I do.  I still do it in my dorm.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 19, 2010)

You expect me to step out of the shower and get my floor wet? Anyways what does it matter all the water goes to the same place. The sewer. It wouldn't make a difference whether you peed in the toilet or the shower.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Pee is sterile, meaning it has no bacteria or viruses in it, unless there's something wrong with you.  If your pee had bacteria in it, then you would have a urinary tract infection.  

Check here for the composition of urine.  
http://www.ivy-rose.co.uk/HumanBody/Urinar...ition_Urine.php

If you blow your nose or spit in the shower, that's even dirtier than peeing in the shower if you think about it.  The stuff you wash off your body, all the dirt and oil that your skin and hair collects every day contains much more dirt than pee does.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 19, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Sure I do and sometimes often take a shit aswell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Urine is only dangerous if you drink it. Urine is not at all disgusting if it's your pee and you never touch it. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 20, 2010)

why should i pee in the shower when i have a toilet i can make use of?
so no


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zomg. Grammar Nazi.

I'm a fermale. _Joking._


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 20, 2010)

Gross. D: Peeing in the shower?
I stopped doing that around eight-years-old.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 20, 2010)

Implied Face Palm for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, I have to wonder what inspires some threads some days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peeing in the shower, it's not really even interesting. Have you ever jacked off in the shower? Any of you rare non vigins ever had sex in the shower?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 20, 2010)

Hah, some epic trolling in this thread. Anyway, yeah, I do. Why not? I mean, it all goes down the drain anyway. I use soap at least. Heh, don't exactly get what's so disgusting about it.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

This is


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

it burns


----------

